
Raising your kids in the city? Here’s why it’s the best - lelf
https://www.vox.com/the-highlight/2019/9/9/20746436/raising-kids-in-the-city
======
s_Hogg
> Raising your kids in the city? Here’s why it’s the best

As someone who works in NLP with media, the simplest way to identify a click
bait headline is the use of when/where/why/what/how and either a question mark
or exclamation mark

